# Cooked versus raw



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I see posts that people talk about feeding cooked vegies. is that to make it more palatable for the hedgie? I would assume raw is more nutritious?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

raw is always more nutritious, it would seem to me.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The veggies that should be cooked are hard veggies...like carrots, because they pose a chocking hazard.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Steaming is better than boiling,don't lose as much of the good stuff.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah ok that makes sense


----------



## peterjohns (Jan 11, 2011)

Raw food is wonderful because it is rich in the vitamins and minerals which the healthy. But cooking destroys important vitamins and enzymes that contribute to good health.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I usually steam too, I have a bamboo steamer and it makes them just soft enough so they can't break off into pieces.


----------

